Ask HN: What websites should have a comment section? - essofluffy
======
taprun
Sites that want to create a community, foster a dialog or encourage reader
participation.

The smaller the audience, the greater the chance that an empty comment section
will exist. This is dangerous as it will reinforce the notion that a given
site is unpopular and not worth using. Historically sites have used puppet
accounts to prevent this.

